# Fybromyalgia without the usual tender points? Atypical FM?



## ira (Jun 26, 2003)

Hello:I seem to have most of the general symptoms of the fibromyalgia syndrome.However, when I looked at a chart of the usual 18 tender points associated with it, I found that fewer than 11 *of those* were tender. Possibly, if I were to palpate points in the facial and neck area--and other points not listed on the official fibromyalgia charts--- I'd come up with 11 or even more.The maladies I suffer from include : IBS, TMJ, Chronic and Severe Tension Headaches, Irritable Bladder, Non-Restorative Sleep, Insomnia, Fatigue, occasional pain in the heel and soles, and Depression. Tender points are not a major source of the suffering in my case, though I do I have a few of those, primarily in facial region.I used to have them in the thigh areas. Nothing medical has so far been found to account for these symptomsI have found that stress exacerbates all these and I get some degree of relief from acupuncture and various exercises.The reason I ask about Diagnostic Criteria and the lack of the usual tender points is to get a sense of how much of the advice in the Fibromyalgia section of the IBS Bulletin Board might apply to me and whether I should be posting to this section of the board.Is it usual to have the overall pattern of fibromyalgia without the *requisite number* of tender points *in the areas* often cited?-Ira


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I would encourage you to continue your search for a medical reason behind your symptoms. The main thing that distinguishes a diagnosis of Fibromyalgia Syndrome are those 18 trigger or tender points. A lack of the required 11 shows a lack of the diagnostic criteria for Fibromyalgia. However, in my research and reading, I've come across information that mentioned this precise circumstance that you have mentioned. All of the "other" symptoms of Fibromyalgia Syndrome, but a lack of the 11 (or more) required tender or trigger points. In the book I read, it mentioned that some doctors will diagnose this as "Incomplete Fibromyalgia Syndrome". I hope that you can eventually find an explanation for your symptoms, and get some relief! If you were to receive a diagnosis of "Incomplete Fibromyalgia Syndrome" I would think any information posted here pertaining to Fibromyalgia Syndrome in general would have the potential to help you as well.I hope this helps and makes sense!


----------

